# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Smallest Canister Filter



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

I am looking for the smallest canister filter available, will be grateful for any suggestions about where I can find one?

I have searched the net but to no avail.

Thanks and regards


----------



## malcalypse (May 4, 2006)

Not strictly a cannister, but the duetto mini filters are small, servicable, and fairly cheap...


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Malcalypse. The Duetto Mini does not suit me since I do not like to see machinery and other stuff in my aquariums. As I am planning on having a couple of small aquariums 5 - 10 gallon size, I am looking at the options available, therefore I am specifically looking for a small external canister filter suitable for small tanks. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

The Eheim 2211 would be a great filter for the size tanks your setting up but there very hard to come by because they were discontinued quite some time ago. the other really good opt. would be a Eheim ECCO 2232. I am using one in my ADA 30-c cube (around 7 gallons) and is working great ( a little on the over filtering side but thats what I like and so do most folk).


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Check this one out, as far as I know it is the smallest canister filter you can get. It should work for you. I will be getting one on the future.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16742&pcatid=16742


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Amiga276 said:


> Check this one out, as far as I know it is the smallest canister filter you can get. It should work for you. I will be getting one on the future.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16742&pcatid=16742


wow.. didint know they had that. I was going suggest the Zoomed 501 but that look way smaller, and cheaper!


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

h4n said:


> wow.. didint know they had that. I was going suggest the Zoomed 501 but that look way smaller, and cheaper!


Yeah, that filter is the hot action! I am going to get one next time I need a filter for a small tank.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

Let us now how those filters work out. I'm curious as to how loud they are.

I've always stuck with Eheim since they're whisper quiet and really high quality.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I have several penn plax Cascade 300 & 400 internal canisters they run $9.99 for the 300's
and $15.00 for the 400's. While they are fully submersible I'm sure you could plumb a line
to it and run it behind the back of the tank.

I use them in very light bio-load male betta 2.5/5gal tanks with medium plant loads so I wouldn't
recommend them past low use situations.

- Brad


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Amiga276 said:


> Check this one out, as far as I know it is the smallest canister filter you can get. It should work for you. I will be getting one on the future.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16742&pcatid=16742


I have two of these filters. they work fairly well, but your tank will be much cleaner if you run a pump/powerhead for 3 days to improve water quality. Though it is needless. I would give it 4 stars. Very quiet.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

Amiga276 said:


> Check this one out, as far as I know it is the smallest canister filter you can get. It should work for you. I will be getting one on the future.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3580+16742&pcatid=16742


that's is awesome.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

The one I bought broke before I could even get it running...


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

It's a zoomed 501 knock off, pretty much the same thing. Prob cheaper for a reason. 

I have the 501, works great.


----------

